# Sensor para contar monedas



## el334 (Feb 17, 2007)

hey , soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, y tengo que hacer un contador de monedas, utilizando el PIC16F877A, en estos momentos estoy con el problema de como contar las monedas fisica mente, no se que tipo de sensores utilizar, si alguien  me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeseria mucho.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 17, 2007)

cuenta con un sensor infrarojo. un emisor envia infrarojo al receptor pero cuando pasa la moneda se interrumpe el rayo y esto manda una señal de voltaje y se envia a un amplificador operacional en modo comparador y ya ! de ahi en adelante es carpinteria.  Lo que tienes que mirar es como diseñar que detecte determinadas monedas. y esto depende del tamaño y se puede hacer colocando switches acorde al tamaño de cada denominacion de la moneda.

espero te sirva de algo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 17, 2007)

El facil
  Mediante un conjunto de microinterruptores o finales de carrera

Sin mecanica
  Con  optoacopladores de ranura

El semiprofesional
 Utilizando transformadores con armadora abierta, midiendo la resonancia.

Esto es una idea, es facil de probarlo pero necesitas lo siguiente.

-Un osciloscopio digital con memoria
-Una bobina con nucleo de ferrita para hacer una red LC resonante a baja frecuencia >20khz

-Un iman o mejor todavia un electroiman (un rele desmontado) alimentato por una corriente continua (lm317)

El electroiman esta enfrontado con la bobina por por donde pasara la moneda entre ellos.


La teoria:


La moneda pasa entre electroiman y la bobina,
    esto produce un cambio del flujo y en  la bobina se induce una corriente 
      Se crea una oscilacion amortiguada debido al condensador LC

Datos a medir para caracterizar la moneda:

 Amplitud maxima (de pico) de la oscilacion
 Tiempo de amortiguamiento (corrientes de foucould o eddy currents, velocidad de la moneda, energia acomulada)
 Frecuencia de la oscilacion ( deberia variar si es ferroso o no)


Pero eso lo mejor es probarlo primero con el osciloscopio para conocer si los datos seran validos y procesables por el pic.

Datos a tener en cuenta:

Las dos bobinas deben estar firmemente sujetas y libres de partes metalicas cercanas (Utiliza un circuito impreso sin cobre o madera y pegamento de cola caliente)

La distancia entre bobinas es muy importante ya  que modificara  la sensibilidad segun el tamaño de la moneda.
Tambien la velocidad de la moneda es muy importante

el circuito LC ponle un operacional con ganancia unidad (el que tienen cortocircuitada entrada con salida) pera hacer las medidas de forma correcta.
Puede ser necesario añadir una resistencia  para hacer un circuito RLC (por ejemplo 5k6 ) para estabilizar el circuito


----------



## santiago (Feb 2, 2008)

te paso este circuito de pablin funciona con un optoacoplador abierto es muy simple y sin ajustes


----------



## pepechip (Feb 2, 2008)

hola
en este enlace el compañero Cusco ha subido el datasheel del tipo de sensor que puedes utilizar.
se trata del optoacoplador H21A1
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20337.html 
Por supuesto este tipo de sensor no sabra que tipo de moneda es la que esta pasando.


----------



## jose_flash (May 2, 2008)

yo lo hice para un futbolin de esta manera (hasta 8 goles)...


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 15, 2009)

que modelo es el transistor Q2?
y cual es el numero de la pata de entrada de señal?


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 15, 2009)

lo puedes modificar colocandole un display asi:


----------



## phoenix2007 (Feb 23, 2009)

Necesito contar hasta 999 monedas... que necesito para poder agregar otros dos display.... ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2009)

phoenix2007 dijo:
			
		

> Necesito contar hasta 999 monedas... que necesito para poder agregar otros dos display.... ?


Agregar dos 74LS190 en "cascada" (Datasheet), dos 74LS47 y 2 display
Lo que te permite contar desde "000" hasta "999"


----------



## Meta (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola:

*Los sensores de cabinas telefónicas, máquinas de refrescos externas o de tabacos, etc,  detectan monedas por su tamaña, forma y peso que presisamente no es un optoacoplador sino por sensores inductivos.*

Si meten un optoacoplador, cualquier moneda sirve hasta uno de plástico porque el sensor detecta que ha pasado algo por ahí. Así que este sistema serio no sirve.

Saludos


----------



## phoenix2007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gracias... Fogonazo...! 

Lo estoy chekando...! Salud2... y otra vez Gracias por el dato.


----------



## PEBE (Mar 22, 2010)

Interezante, yo quiero hacer algo similar pero antes que nada debo leer un tutorial acerca de optoacopladores por que no se exactamente que son  pero esto me va a servir mucho para mi proyecto de escuela. Gracias por el espacio y un saludote.


----------

